# 
!
, ,  ,        ?         .
   -   =  . 
           ,      (    ) @,        . - -   ,     ,   -  .
 .

----------


## Babaj

100%  ... , ,       ,    .     ...
      " "   ... 
     :(

----------

!
   -    )))
       -     .
    hlebopechka.ru -    .

----------


## Tail

> !
>    -    )))
>        -     .
>     hlebopechka.ru -    .

      ?  ?

----------

.
         .
       (    ).    -   1,7   50 .
   LG HB151-JE.  .
    -   .
     :
                    -     -   (    )   (     ). 
    -           -   ,  .
                100%.              .
 -     -   ,          -   -    4 -    .
        .       .
  -      -   ,   .      .
,  .   .

----------


## Tail

> LG HB151-JE.  .

        ?

----------

,         )
   ,     700.
     "".    .
     -    , ,      .  4  ,    .
   -     ,  .

----------


## Meladon



----------

. 
          (   ).     . 
             ,  .    .  - - 
       .    -    ,     -    . 
!!!     )))
-   .

----------

> ?  ?

  LG 155,   9 . 151 (   )     ....  

> (    ).    -   1,7   50 .

           ...  

> , ,      .  4  ,    .

           .     "",        -   .
  (     )     -   ,       .

----------

,   .   2   .
      .   .
1,25    3,3      -     .
         -   . ,  (      ),     .  , ,   +  +  -    .
      , ,    .

----------


## Meladon

! !

----------

*Meladon*,    -.     "650 . max"  -      450-500 . .      500 ,  -   ( ,   )

----------

-     . 
,  ,   -   .   ) 
   -        -      -  ,      (     300-500 )        -   .
, ,      .

----------


## Meladon

> *Meladon*,    -.     "650 . max"  -      450-500 . .      500 ,  -   ( ,   )

  


             500 
   

> -     . 
> ,  ,   -   .   ) 
>    -        -      -  ,      (     300-500 )        -   .
> , ,      .

         ...    15 -20    

       3,80   450 .     ,     .
         -    -   7-22   (300-350%     -   )  
   -    -            


(      =)

----------

. 
      ,     -  .
.....     ...     .
         .

----------

:   .  (   ) -     (,  -  -     ),  -      .  150 - 5 .

----------


## Tail

,

----------


## Tail

-      ?

----------

.       . 
.     "-"...      -   .     .
 - ,   ,   .       . 
      ,        . 
   .      (   -   )   ,      .   ,       ,       .

----------


## Tail

> .     "-"...      -   .     .
>  - ,   ,   .       .

  -,       .

----------


## Tail

?     pakmaya (     ) -   ,      -

----------

.     10  -  .      10     (   ) -   ,      -   .      200-500 .       -   2    (      ). 
      -     .

----------


## Tail

(  ) -   . ,     ,           .          ?          ,         3-4

----------

( ),  ,    , () . ,    .
     450 . (  650 . )        ,     2   .

----------


## Tail

680 .       -    .    ,     .     !

----------

!      ! ,   ,     !   !     ,      !     ,  ?

----------


## kobieta

> !      ! ,   ,     !   !     ,      !     ,  ?

  
, !!!!

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Tail*,   -  !    (, )        ,  (, )    () -  !!! !!
 !!
    -     !            !

----------


## Tail

> , !!!!

    ?   .   -      .  

> ,  ?

  ,       ,     .   

> !!
>     -     !            !

            ,      
  ,       (, , )  ,   .. -      " ".   , ,    +   (      ,   ,     .     ).  :           ?

----------



----------


## aaankaa

.  80,  -,      http://www.bulkindom.kiev.ua/   ,     , , , ,   .      .       http://hlebopechka.ru/

----------


## Sky

*aaankaa*,              ,      .

----------


## aaankaa

Sky      ,         ,        -  ,       ,   !      ,     "-  "     .

----------

